# Too old to lift the boxes



## Old Beekeeper (Feb 5, 2014)

After 40 years of beekeeping I was told by the doctor to give up beekeeping or keep the lifted weights under 30 pounds. I am not about to give up beekeeping, but need some help. I use 10 frame boxes but could go to 8 frame or double 5 frame boxes, but does anyone have any lifting tools or lifts? What is available to help all of us old beekeepers with bad backs and hearts.


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

Welcome to Beesource!

Aside from mechanical lifts, there are several possibilities to reduce lifting. One possibility is to switch to a horizontal hive - sometimes called a "long hive". This would still use the frames you are used to, but all in one long box that you would not need to lift. Some more info here:
http://www.bushfarms.com/beeshorizontalhives.htm

A different scheme would be to retain all the equipment you have now, but to transfer frames individually to a temporary box alongside the hive you are working. Once the top box is empty of frames, then you can lift it more easily to access other boxes below.


----------



## Rusty Hills Farm (Mar 24, 2010)

I had a heart attack in April, 2012 and was told the same thing about lifting. I am still using my 10-frame deeps. What I have done is gotten into the habit of keeping an empty deep in the wheelbarrow beside me as I work. When I need to move, etc. I off-load about half the frames into the empty, throw a cloth over it, and move that way. I do keep a few more empties available than I used to, but by moving half boxes at a time, I stay well within my lifting limits. I never was one for towers, preferring to stay under 5 boxes per hive, and that has been helpful too. I also extract throughout the season instead of letting it all go til the end. 

HTH

Rusty


----------



## beeware10 (Jul 25, 2010)

If you have a local bee club there may be a young person looking for a mentor to learn beekeeping. may work well for both parties.


----------



## Method (Dec 24, 2013)

Where are you located?


----------



## camero7 (Sep 21, 2009)

You are pretty close to me. I had 5 heart surgeries 3 years ago and had similar restrictions. I violate them much of the time, but have moved to a nuc production scheme. I don't harvest much honey now and split my hives throughout the summer. Those 5 frame nucs are pretty easy on the heart and the back. I note that you also do some pollination. I've found that most farmers are willing to take 2 nucs in place of one 10 frame hive. I've had a couple that like it better, feel they get a better fruit set [apples] because the nucs can be spread out more. Just some thoughts. Good luck.


----------



## snl (Nov 20, 2009)

Rader Sidetrack said:


> Welcome to Beesource! A different scheme would be to retain all the equipment you have now, but to transfer frames individually to a temporary box alongside the hive you are working. Once the top box is empty of frames, then you can lift it more easily to access other boxes below.


This is what I do at times when the back is not in "the best of shape." Works great for me. I've also been known to grab my daughter's latest boyfriend to help......... they're always trying to make a good impression and I'm not too proud to take advantage of their youth & vigor!


----------



## jmgi (Jan 15, 2009)

I second the suggestions to going with 5 frame boxes, that would get the weight down where you need it to be. I have heard of people who run 5 frame boxes and do quite well on honey production. The only drawback is that stacking them up tends to make them tippy, but that can be avoided by putting two of them tight side by side with opposite entrances and migratory tops. If you like to build equipment you could even make 6 frame nucs instead of five which would give you closer to a natural bee cavity, and the weight still would be good for you.


----------



## Teal (Jan 30, 2014)

beeware10 said:


> If you have a local bee club there may be a young person looking for a mentor to learn beekeeping. may work well for both parties.


What a good idea! I hope you find something that works for you, and good for you for not throwing in the towel.


----------



## gone2seed (Sep 18, 2011)

Rusty Hills Farm said:


> What I have done is gotten into the habit of keeping an empty deep in the wheelbarrow beside me as I work. When I need to move, etc. I off-load about half the frames into the empty, throw a cloth over it, and move that way.
> Rusty


This is what I do except that I use a nursery wagon.The wagon holds 3 supers.This also has an advantage in that you can sort through frames as you go and return any that are not completely capped or that contain a patch of brood.


----------



## David W. (Jul 10, 2010)

I have back problems so when I started bee keeping I went with all 8 frame mediums and I'm glad I did it does take more boxes but the weight is not over approx. 40 lbs even when full of honey. I also built my hive stands approx. 18" off the ground and I have a old short stand I use to sit boxes on when working a hive to keep from bending and lifting.


----------



## BernhardHeuvel (Mar 13, 2013)

I'd say long hives or a decent box lifter. 

There is a lifter consisting of a frame and a winch. See: http://a0664.server3.protendics.net/show.php?page_id=59

It is foldable and made from alumium weighing 13 kg. I'd opt for long hives.


----------



## CtyAcres (Apr 8, 2012)

I third the suggestion of 5 Fr. double deeps. I run at least 20 and it makes it easier on an old guy. Honey production is very good
also. Jmgi's idea of stacking side by side will work well. Make some 2-way pallets with opposite side entrances.
Thanks for not quitting, they will have to bury me with a box of bees.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

I run all eight frame mediums for everything. They still weight almost 50 lbs full of honey though. I run several horizontal hives. You don't really have to lift any boxes for that. You could harvest by moving frames into five frame boxes. A five frame deep full of honey, still weighs almost 50 lbs though. A five frame medium full of honey only weighs about 30 lbs or less.

http://www.bushfarms.com/beeslazy.htm#lighterboxes


----------



## bevy's honeybees (Apr 21, 2011)

gone2seed said:


> This is what I do except that I use a nursery wagon.The wagon holds 3 supers.This also has an advantage in that you can sort through frames as you go and return any that are not completely capped or that contain a patch of brood.


You are in Florida--do you have a lot of sand you have to go through? I have a small apiary in the middle of a cow pasture that originally had no fences and I could drive up to hives. I can't do that now because they installed fences, and where they placed the gates, my car can't get through. 
Will a nursery wagon go through sand with a hive on it, or honey supers? Or will it bog down?


----------



## beegeorge (Apr 19, 2012)

if you can drive up next to the boxes, you may want to look at something like this:

http://www.northerntool.com/shop/tools/category_material-handling+hoists-lifts-cranes+truck-cranes


----------



## gone2seed (Sep 18, 2011)

bevy's honeybees said:


> You are in Florida--do you have a lot of sand you have to go through? I have a small apiary in the middle of a cow pasture that originally had no fences and I could drive up to hives. I can't do that now because they installed fences, and where they placed the gates, my car can't get through.
> Will a nursery wagon go through sand with a hive on it, or honey supers? Or will it bog down?


Nursery wagons have wide pneumatic tires and I have not had a problem with it going through sand.
I have things such as wheelbarrows and garden carts but the nursery wagon suits me best.
One thing to note is that our sand isn't loose sand.It has a fairly good grass cover.With this setup I get supers to the honey house clean and ready to uncap.The bees are brushed back into the hive as I go.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Do a search here on beesource and you should be able to find a couple of Threads on Hive Lifters which some people use to lift boxes of honey off of hives so they can work thru the brood supers.

There is a new hive in one of the Bee Mags recently especially suited to folks who can't bend over or lift much. I'll try to find it if Radersidetracker doesn't beat me to it.


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

Don't be waiting for me to post such links, Mark. "Paid" periodicals rarely make current issues available online for free - it kinda hurts the revenue stream ...


----------



## snl (Nov 20, 2009)

Check out the thread "Hive Lift," specifically a posting by Steve10


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

I was refering to something someone Posted on beesource, when I referred to the lifter, not in a Magazine. I get you about the magazine article/ad thanks.


----------



## MTN-Bees (Jan 27, 2014)

Any possibility of mentoring some folks that can assist with they heavy lifting?
They would likely benefit from you're years of beekeeping experience. Maybe a local beekeeping club has some new members that need some experience. I wish I lived close by, I would be in.


----------



## Mr.Beeman (May 19, 2012)

Sounds like it is time for you to train a new beekeeper who can assist you. I am positive there is one willing in your area.
It's a win win situation for everyone.


----------



## Adrian Quiney WI (Sep 14, 2007)

Here is something else to help with boxes and ease the back. My back is good, but I think I'm going to make one of these anyway. Go to minute 7:48
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5shWkTOBivU


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

Another thing that helped my back, besides ligher boxes and horizontal hives, was a stool to sit on when working any box that would otherwise require me to bend over. Bending over for long periods is a bad idea and a stool frees you up from that.


----------



## paintingpreacher (Jul 29, 2006)

Thanks for sharing Adrian. Wonder if wheels would be helpful on that rig. May try and build one of those myself. Had my second back surgery recently and also have heart trouble. This past fall I took my honey one frame at a time and placed into an empty super on the back of my truck. The hardest part is getting all the supers off when I reach the honey house. Thinking of building either a ramp or a lift on the porch of my honey house. Another problem I had was lifting buckets of honey to pour into my honey tank. I bought a small electric hoist and mounted it on a stand beside my tank, no more lifting of buckets. I am like others, as long as I possible I plan to keep some bees around. To all you who are young and have a good back, be careful and take care of it.. I too had a good back at one time.


----------



## AugustC (Aug 7, 2013)

You could just harvest honey on a frame-by-frame basis the same way you would with a horizontal hive.


----------



## Old Beekeeper (Feb 5, 2014)

Thank you all for the ideas to help us old guys keep bees a little longer. My wife and I have been usine a homemade hive lifter for years. It is a two handles wedge which goes over the boxes with two cleats which grab the hand holds. We just made Kataharinw Davitt's beeyard bench (BeeCulture 1/2012)and a stool which will be a big help. We found that the leasing companies that handle golf carts sell the used ones so we got a gas one and put a box on the back which will carry two hives or a ton of boxes. It is great as it is about the same height as the hives on their stands. Finally I found an old arm hoist which I can mount in the back of the truck for out yards. If all this fails, we will change over from producing honey to shearing the bees for their wool and just knit warm bee wool gloves, Thanks all.


----------



## MTN-Bees (Jan 27, 2014)

Way to Go!


----------



## Acebird (Mar 17, 2011)

snl said:


> they're always trying to make a good impression and I'm not too proud to take advantage of their youth & vigor!


Sure kill the young boys back with the hooter lure.

Nobody sticks to the limits but think of who you are hurting. Does the doctor smile when he tells you the limits? He knows you are not going to follow them. Kaching, more money in his pocket.

The simplest thing as was mentioned is to pull frames one at a time. More time consuming for sure but so is a lift which is why they are not used by the commercials. Not matter what you do you will have to slow down or you will be forced to give up one way or another.

I personally don't think we should encourage young people to destroy their backs.


----------



## imthegrumpyone (Jun 29, 2013)

70+ Bad back, had surgery years ago, fix two of four bad disc, left shoulder done, and two heart attacks, ended up with a quad by pass. Have been working full time till last Nov. went part time, that helps. I couldn't take the lifting, that's why I went TBH's. Life's a "B" when you get older.


----------



## gone2seed (Sep 18, 2011)

imthegrumpyone said:


> Life's a "B" when you get older.


Yep,but it's way ahead of what's in second place.


----------



## Edymnion (May 30, 2013)

gone2seed said:


> Yep,but it's way ahead of what's in second place.


I dunno, most people I've heard of who died are still dead. Only a few here and there that got tired of it and came back, so it can't be all that bad. Seems to have a pretty high user satisfaction rate.


----------



## Old Beekeeper (Feb 5, 2014)

Just a follow-up on our last post:
Thank you all for the ideas to help us old guys keep bees a little longer. My wife and I have been usine a homemade hive lifter for years. It is a two handles wedge which goes over the boxes with two cleats which grab the hand holds. We just made K. Davitt's beeyard bench (BeeCulture 1/2012)and a stool which will be a big help. We found that the leasing companies that handle golf carts sell the used ones so we got a gas one and put a box on the back which will carry two hives or a ton of boxes. It is great as it is about the same height as the hives on their stands. Finally I found an old arm hoist which I can mount in the back of the truck for out yards. If all this fails, we will change over from producing honey to shearing the bees for their wool and just knit warm bee wool gloves, Thanks all. 
We are still going thanks to your ideas. A couple of realizations - we have started placing the hives in the out yards in positions to make them easier to move as hive height and position helps with use of all tools. One thing that would still help would be a hive lifter/cart combo especially when we cannot get the truck and hoist close enough, Does anyone have info on building or buying a light weight lifter/cart combo? We have to keep us old guys out ampng the bees.


----------



## Colobee (May 15, 2014)

I wish my German was better but, if you go to the "shop" link that BernhardHeuvel provided, you see this:

http://a0664.server3.protendics.net/shop/pages/page.item_detail.php?item_id=132. 

I'll be building something like that, with pneumatic tires, sooner than later. Pretty much the 

http://a0664.server3.protendics.net/show.php?page_id=59 , on wheels.

Another pic: http://a0664.server3.protendics.net/show.php?page_id=57

'Sorry, the plans are still only in my head :scratch:.


----------



## WBVC (Apr 25, 2013)

Colobee said:


> I wish my German was better but, if you go to the "shop" link that BernhardHeuvel provided, you see this:
> 
> http://a0664.server3.protendics.net/shop/pages/page.item_detail.php?item_id=132.
> 
> ...


Perhaps Bernard will chime in and let us know more about these products...and the cost equivalent in US/Cdn $. For those us who aren't able to put something together purchasing would be our option. Perhaps there is an equivalent product available in N America.


----------



## wildbranch2007 (Dec 3, 2008)

Old Beekeeper said:


> we will change over from producing honey to shearing the bees for their wool and just knit warm bee wool gloves,


with that statement I just have to ask, were you a teacher at the Worcester bee school about 30 years ago, or did you pick that up from the instructor? I can't remember the instructors name but he had some bees off of rt9 in brookfield?


----------



## deknow (Jul 17, 2006)

We've got a couple of top bar hives in leominster of you wanted to see what they look like and how they are managed.
Deknow


----------



## Old Beekeeper (Feb 5, 2014)

wildbranch2007 said:


> with that statement I just have to ask, were you a teacher at the Worcester bee school about 30 years ago, or did you pick that up from the instructor? I can't remember the instructors name but he had some bees off of rt9 in brookfield?


That Bee School instructor 30 years ago would have been me. The constant question was, "why do you keep bees?" After a number of the usual replies, I started saying that we kept bees for their wool and sheared them every fall at our bee roundup. I also produced one yellow and black glove which was claimed to be a product of that year's shearing and saying that we hoped for the other glove the following year. The problem was that a number of those innocent newbees believed the story and became interested in bee wool. 
We should establish a place for all of us old beekeepers to trade the many lies that we told over the years.


----------



## Acebird (Mar 17, 2011)

I assume the lies were in humor and if the newbie didn't get it then they get it now or are not interested in bees anymore.


----------



## loghousebees (Jun 13, 2014)

Good evening,
I am new this year to beekeeping but have studied it for two years before starting. I found that Warre hives would suit me best and may also be good for your back since they are smaller boxes. I have met many "Langstroth" keepers that know nothing about Warre's and do not want to give up their Langstroths. I have a friend that gave me a start with two Lang shallows. Since Warre hives are nadired instead of supered I decided to build a lift. It is in production right now at a friend who is a welder (I can't weld) but as soon as it is all together I will post pictures of it. I put it together from parts easily found but I have made it so I can use it on Warre's and Langstroth's. Hopefully it works as well in reality as it does in my head. Give me a week or so and I'll post the pictures here.


----------



## wildbranch2007 (Dec 3, 2008)

Old Beekeeper said:


> That Bee School instructor 30 years ago would have been me.


good to talk to you again:thumbsup:


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

camero7 said:


> feel they get a better fruit set [apples] because the nucs can be spread out more. Just some thoughts. Good luck.


I love this cam. Gives me a chuckle. Perception is reality. Or is it the other way around. People see more hives giving them better fruit set, but they don't notice that BEES FLY.  Thanks.


----------

